# New Christmas Gear



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Thought it would be good to share what new acquisitions in home theater gear Christmas brought myself (and any others who'd like to share). 
For myself, I sold 2 15" subwoofers and am adding 2 (one at a time) Mariana Deep Sea Sound 24 subwoofers. These are monster subs, with 24" drivers and 4K watt amps and will go down with authority to the single digits. Have to wait a few weeks to get the first one, but I plan to report my impressions at that time. Hope others have new gear acquisitions to share.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats. Personally I think dual 15s and dual 24s are essential


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Talley said:


> Congrats. Personally I think dual 15s and dual 24s are essential


Most definitively essential!

<_CFXNotificationTokenRegistration: 0x15fabe90>


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

I received a Inuke 6000. So now I can power the two new 18's I acquired bringing me up to 4. Woo hoo. Just have to build me some boxes.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Medi0gre said:


> I received a Inuke 6000. So now I can power the two new 18's I acquired bringing me up to 4. Woo hoo. Just have to build me some boxes.


 The results should be awesome! Please post results when you have it all together.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## albe (Nov 25, 2015)

I went ahead and picked up a Crown XLS-1502 today from the local Guitar Center. I figured the family was exchanging and spending so I walked the dogs and headed out. It took me about 10 minutes to hook it up and my first listen with 2 channel audio was surprising. I immediately noticed a ton of "headroom" effortless attack and nice sustain. The amp is no joke and after reading a ton about it in home audio/theater applications, I thought I'd try it. I have 28 days to decide but as of right now, with very little to no break in, I'm happy.
I hope everyone had a great few days...I like when the weekend extends the Holidays. :T


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

albe said:


> I went ahead and picked up a Crown XLS-1502 today from the local Guitar Center. I figured the family was exchanging and spending so I walked the dogs and headed out. It took me about 10 minutes to hook it up and my first listen with 2 channel audio was surprising. I immediately noticed a ton of "headroom" effortless attack and nice sustain. The amp is no joke and after reading a ton about it in home audio/theater applications, I thought I'd try it. I have 28 days to decide but as of right now, with very little to no break in, I'm happy. I hope everyone had a great few days...I like when the weekend extends the Holidays. :T


Cool! Word is getting out about the tremendous value Crown amps are. A solid acquisition for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9joogpszd1athtz/2015-12-29 10.47.32.jpg?dl=0

These showed up, two for me two for a friend. Time to get building.


----------

